# grapple for ck3510



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

Been cleaning woods the hard way, (ground is sandy and wet). Would like to get a bucket and grapple on the 3510. I don't want wider than 60/62 inch. I sort of lean to the root rake. suggestions?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Lots different models to pick from,one question I would have how much work for the root rake after your done cleaning the woods compare to bucket w/grapple.


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

Thomas said:


> Lots different models to pick from,one question I would have how much work for the root rake after your done cleaning the woods compare to bucket w/grapple.


Thomas; good point, I've never had a grapple on a bucket, I recently bought this compact tractor and find it must better than a farm tractor or Bobcat around home. No tracks in the lawn. Just wondering if someone had pros and cons to share.


----------

